# Is calamine lotion safe for babies?



## galadriel (Jan 21, 2003)

My 11 month old has chicken pox. Is calamine safe?? (Oatmeal and baking soda baths are not stopping the itch itch itching

Melissa


----------



## galadriel (Jan 21, 2003)

bump

Hello? Help!


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

I believe it is. I am waiting for my daughter to get chicken pox--dr. & pharm. said it's okay. Just don't put on face--or hands.

We have been waiting for chicken pox...lucky you! It is day 19 since dd exposure and nothing yet







:

Maybe next time............


----------



## Overproducktion (Aug 31, 2003)

Oh, by the way....you would't happen to live in WA state would you?









I am assuming PNW means the Pacific North West.

If you can't tell,I am desperate for chicken pox.:LOL :LOL


----------

